# Räucherofen verzinken???



## Augustiner (6. April 2005)

Hi!
Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen Räucherofen zubauen. 
Was soll ich tun damit er nicht rostet??
Ihn Verzinken??
Ja oder nein???
Kann sich das auf den Geschmack der Fische auswirken?

Augustiner


----------



## scholle01 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Nein , auf keinen Fall verzinken!! Bei Hitze gehen Dämpfe des Materials ins Räuchergut über die nicht so gesund sind!!
Entweder von aussen mit Kaminfarbe o.Ä. streichen und Innen lassen wie es ist, dann aber ordentlich ausbrennen um Rückstände von den Innenwänden zu entfernen. (Fette, Öl usw.) Oder gleich aus Edelstahl bauen.

Wieso eigentlich ne Umfrage??


----------



## C.K. (6. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Ich habe es so gemacht wie Scholle01 es beschrieben hat. Den ganzen Ofen von aussen gründlich mit Ofenfarbe gestrichen, innen gut durchgeräuchert. Der Ofen zeigt bis heute keinerlei Rostansatz ( und das seit 5 Jahren schon!!)


----------



## blinkerkatze (6. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Das mit dem verzinktem Ofen ist machbar, aber nicht sinnvoll. Da der Ofen ausgebrand würde werden setzt sich ein Film vom Räucherfett über die Ofenhaut, die Verzinkung würde nicht wegbrennen weil die Temperatur nicht ausreicht. Um eine Verzinkung weg zu brennen muß der Ofen ausgeglüht werden.
Ich habe meinen Räuerofen gemauert und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## muddyliz (6. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Kann den beiden Vorpostern nur zustimmen. Noch besser sind:
- Edelstahl,
- gemauert (hält die Hitze besonders gut => sehr sparsam im Holzverbrauch)


----------



## Bondex (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Bloß nicht verzinken - Zinkoxyd ist hochgiftig und entsteht nicht nur beim Ausglühen sondern auch bei Verwitterung in Kombination mit Wasser und Sauerstoff!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Nunja, wenn man das Räuchergut nicht gerade an den Wänden anpappt, sollte das Zinkoxid aber bleiben, wo es ist, nämlich an der Ofenwand. Flüchtig ist es jedenfalls nicht, sonst wäre die Hauchdünne schicht ja irgendwann weg.

Ofenfarbe ist aber eine sehr gute alternative zum Rostschutz, denn verzinken ist nicht ganz so einfach, wenn man nicht gerade galvanisch tauchverzinken kann. Und das wird wohl keine Galvanik zulassen, dass man da ein Obskures Teil einfach in das Sauteure Zinkbad wirft...
Sprühverzinken fällt auch flach, das verschliesst die ritzen nicht richtig, und Feuerverzinken ist weder 100% sicher, noch einfach.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Nachdem ich in der Lehre mal einen Tag lang mit dem Schneidbrenner verzinkte Gitterroste zerschnitten habe und dann in der nacht vom sog. "Zinkfieber" heimgesucht wurde, würde ich jedem davon abraten, heißen Teilen, die verzinkt sind, längere Zeit nahe zu kommen. 


Ich bin wie gewohnt ins Bett, etwas flau im Magen und dann ging es los, die ganze Nacht Schüttelfrost, Schweißaubrüche, abwechselnd heiß und kalt und das über Stunden. Am nächsten morgen war das dann zwar wie weggeblasen, aber gesund war das garantiert nicht. 

Im Übrigen würde ich auch davon abraten, Edelstähle immer als besonders "edel" zu sehen, wenn es um Lebensmittel geht. 

Im kalten Zustand kein Thema, da hat das seine Berechtigung - zumindest Teilweise, denn nicht umsonst haben wir Allergiker, die auch Chrom oder Nickel produkte teilweise heftigst reagieren - selbt bei Schmuck oder bei Werkzeugen etc. - sobal dieses Zeugs aber heiß wird, geschweißt wird oder über bestimmte Temperaturen kommt, setzt sich Chrom und Nickel frei und beide sind Krebserregend. Also z.B. bei Grillrosten aus Edelstahl (bei Holzkohlegrills, wo sehr hohe temperaturen auftreten können, bei denen teilweise schon Stähle geschmiedet werden) wäre ich da vorsichtig bis ablehnend eingestellt.


----------



## Augustiner (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Also, Edelstahl ist mir ein bischen zu teuer!
Ich werde ihn mit Ofenfarbe anstreichen! Wo bekommt man so eine Farbe?


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Ist zwar schon mehrfach gesagt, aber 

auf keinen Fall verzinken.


----------



## C.K. (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Ofenfarbe bekommst Du im Baumarkt oder aber in einen Farbenfachgeschäft.


----------



## blinkerkatze (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Bloß nicht verzinken - Zinkoxyd ist hochgiftig und entsteht nicht nur beim Ausglühen sondern auch bei Verwitterung in Kombination mit Wasser und Sauerstoff!


Das Zinkoxyd hat keine Möglichkeit zu entweichen wenn der Ofen richtig eingeräuchert ist. Ich arbeite seit etwa 25 Jahren mit Zink und verzinkten Materieal und habe etwa 10 Jahre ein verzinkten Räuerofen gehabt und lebe noch. Übrigens bauen sich viele aus verzinkte Lüftungkanäle Räueröfen.


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*



			
				blinkerkatze schrieb:
			
		

> Das Zinkoxyd hat keine Möglichkeit zu entweichen wenn der Ofen richtig eingeräuchert ist. Ich arbeite seit etwa 25 Jahren mit Zink und verzinkten Materieal und habe etwa 10 Jahre ein verzinkten Räuerofen gehabt und lebe noch. Übrigens bauen sich viele aus verzinkte Lüftungkanäle Räueröfen.



Ich rauche  - und lebe noch,

Ich arbeite mit Glas und Steinwolle - und lebe noch.

Rauchen will ich aufhören, 

aber mir Zink mit meinen frisch gefangenen Fisch als  Lebensmittel zuzuführen?? Danke nein.


----------



## Silverstar (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rauche - und lebe noch,
> 
> Ich arbeite mit Glas und Steinwolle - und lebe noch.


 
Hier liegt die betonung auf "noch" :q :q :q


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*



			
				Silverstar schrieb:
			
		

> Hier liegt die betonung auf "noch" :q :q :q



Danke, danke, aber das Thema war:

verzinken.


----------



## nikmark (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Moin,
so ein wenig kenne ich mich da ja aus   
Eigentlich ist nicht mehr viel dazu zu sagen. Verzinken bietet einen super kathodischen Schutz im Nassbereich bei Raumtemperatur. Soll heissen, dass du auch schon mal tiefere Kratzer in der Zinkschicht haben darfst, die sogar aufs Metall gehen können, ohne das der Ofen anfängt zu rosten. Somit wäre eine verzinkte Stahlplatte im Aussenbereich des Ofens denkbar. Wenn es nun aber ein wenig wärmer wird, hat der Schmelzpunkt des Zinks etwas gegen dauerhafte  höhere Temperaturen. Das Zinkoxid mit einem wesentlich höheren Schmelzpunkt sich als Schutzschicht "darüberlegt", wäre schön, klappt aber nur im Laborversuch  :q 
Durch die Schwelgase usw. ist es wesentlich wahrscheinlicher, dass sich Verbindungen als Gemisch aus Oxiden und Zinksulfiden etc. bilden. Diese Sulfide sind wiederum stark giftig. Also fällt Zink für den Innenraum aus. Ernst hat oben schon die elegantesten Lösungen genannt. Mauern oder Edelstahl ! Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast zu schweissen, ist Edelstahl in einer Dicke von 0,2 mm durchaus geeignet um ihn auf eine tragende Konstruktion aus unlegierten Stahl aufzubringen. Das ist dann auch nicht teuer !!! Die Aussenwände könntest du verzinkt kaufen. 
Wenn du dann aber irgendwo Schraubverbindungen hast, denke aufgrund der Kontaktkorrosion an Schrauben aus mindestens V2A !

Nikmark


----------



## Silverstar (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, danke, aber das Thema war:
> 
> verzinken.


 

|kopfkrat |wavey: |wavey: :m


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

@ Nikmark:

wie schön, daß es auch Leute mit Fachwissen gibt.

Ich hatte es nur gehört und es klang logisch.:m:m


----------



## bastelberg (8. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Edelstahl ist net zu teuer, wenn man bedenkt wie lange das Teil hält. Auch verzinkte Stahlteile fangen irgendwann mal an zu rotten. Durch die Wärme oder Hitze entstehen Spannungen im Blech und damit auch feinste Haarrisse in der Verzinkung. Abgesehen von den giftigen Gasen, die entstehen können, wenn zu heiss geräuchert. Nur mal als Beispiel. hab mir mal vor weiss ich wieviel Jahren einen Grill aus Edelstahl gebaut. Mein Schwiegervater war der zu klumpig und hat sich einen Grill gekauft. Den kann man jetzt, nach nur 4 Jahren nur noch mit "Sie" anreden, meiner hält. Und den nächsten den sich SV bestellt wird meiner auch nochüberleben. Edelstahl ist nur scheinbar teurer, aber hält "EWIG" #6


----------



## Nauke (8. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Hallo, #h 

gegen V2A ist nichts zu sagen #6 

Aber die Warnungen gegen verzinkte Teile finde ich übertrieben.

Überlegt mal bei welcher Themperatur geräuchert wird, und wer einen
Räucherofen in Betrieb hat weiss auch wie er nach paar mal räuchern
innen aussieht. Da is nix mit Gift vom Zink.

Ich habe seit Jahren einen Räucherofen komplett aus verzinktem Blech.
Der ist nicht angerostet und ich lebe immer noch :m  |wavey:


----------



## scholle01 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Warnungen gegen verzinkte Teile finde ich übertrieben.
> |wavey:



Mag sein, aber bei einer möglichen schleichenden Vergiftung durch selbstgeräuchertes  hört für mich persönlich der Spass auf.  

Die Möglichkeit ist halt da und kann auch nicht wegdiskutiert werden.


----------



## blinkerkatze (8. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Ich war heute im Angelladen, da habe ich mir mal die Räueröfen angeschaut und was soll ich euch sagen oder schreiben die waren alle verzinkt. Wenn das so giftig sein soll könnten diese Dinger nicht im Laden stehen.


----------



## Nauke (8. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*



			
				blinkerkatze schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute im Angelladen, da habe ich mir mal die Räueröfen angeschaut und was soll ich euch sagen oder schreiben die waren alle verzinkt. Wenn das so giftig sein soll könnten diese Dinger nicht im Laden stehen.



Meine Worte, heute Panik machen und morgen in der Apoteke
Zinktabletten kaufen.  |kopfkrat  #h


----------



## Gast 1 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Mein Bruder hat einen Profiofen.

Leider wiegt der ca. eine Tonne.

Die Bleche sind unbehandelt, aber mindestens 6 mm dick.

Warum nehmen die Profies ( Räucherfirmen) kein verzinktes Material?

Zur Temperatur:

Man kann einen Ofen auch aus Holz bauen, wenn man gewährleisten kann, daß die Temperatur niemals zu hoch steigt.


----------



## bastelberg (9. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Hallo Leute,
nur keine Streitereien wegen verzinkt oder net. Kann jeder machen wie er will. Für mich kommt auf alle Fälle nur VA in die Tüte. Sorry, ist leicht gesagt, komme aber an das Material halt ran. Ist auch richtig, dass man im Handel verzinkte Öfen bekommt. Ist meiner Meinung nach nur Verkaufsstrategie. Man denkt, Verzinkt rostet nicht. Hallo? Bei Zäunen, die keinen grossen Temperaturschwankungen unterliegen o.K.
Aber Räucherofen, Na Ja.
Schau mer mal, würd der Kaiser sagen. Allen jedenfalls noch ein schönes WE
Gruss B@stelberg


----------



## nikmark (9. April 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Moin,
wie oben schon gesagt, bietet Zink einen hervorragenden Korrosionschutz im *Nassbereich*. Deshalb macht es durchaus Sinn, den Ofen von aussen zu verzinken, wo die Temperaturen doch dehr moderat sind. 
Dieses ist auch die Werbestrategie der Hersteller ! Der Ofen sollte von *aussen* gut aussehen ! Innen werden diese Ofenbauteile allerdings nicht verzinkt ! Wer einmal in einen benutzten Ofen reingeschaut hat, weiss warum   
Dort bildet sich eine Deckschicht aus, die einen eigenen Korrosionschutz darstellt. Wichtig dabei ist zu wissen, das Zink zwar erst bei viel höheren Temperaturen schmilzt als bei der Räuchertemperatur, aber Wasser dampft ja auch schon bei 50 °C obwohl der Siedepunkt bei 100 °C liegt. Es wird also immer auch Zink freigegeben, obwohl der Schmelzpunkt noch nicht erreicht ist ! Deswegen verzichtet man auch bei "Vollverzinkten" Öfen auf eine Innenverzinkung. Dieses hat aber noch einen anderen Grund. Der uns bekannte Rost ist ein Eisenoxihydrat, d.h. es muss eine dauerhafte Luftfeuchtigkeit von ca. 35% vorliegen, damit Rost überhaupt entstehen kann ! Dieses ist im Inneren eines Ofens einfach nicht gegeben.

......aber Edelstahl lässt sich viel leichter von den Verkrustungen reinigen, so dass diese Variante immer vorzuziehen ist, da ja auch genügend Schwelgase nach aussen dringen können. Der Ofen soll ja auch nicht so aussehen, dass einem schon vor dem Räuchern der Appetit vergeht  :q 

Nikmark


----------



## synodontis (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit Kupfer aus |kopfkrat 
Sollte man da die gleichen bedenken haben wie beim Zink?

Gruß Syno


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Nein, bei Kupfer sollte man weit mehr bedenken haben. a ist es auch nicht gesund, Kupfertöpfe sind nicht umsonst innen beschichtet.
b ist die Wärmeableitung weit höher. Es wird also probleme geben, den überhaupt auf Temperatur zu bekommen.
c der wird nach ner weile ziemlich Grün werden, von giftigem Grünspan.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## synodontis (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

OK... schade eigentlich!

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit an einen Warmwasserboiler zu kommen,
der hätte eine schöne Form als Bastelgrundlage


----------



## carp82 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

mal ne gegenfrage: wie bekomme ich das zink am einfachsten weg ? habe nämlich für meine räuchertonne, an der ich grad am bauen bin, einen 25l kanister als brennkammer, und der ist innen verzinkt. nach 3maligem ausbrennen mit kohle und holzscheiten sind immer noch 80% zink da.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Also mit schleifen oder Strahlen gehts 99% weg... 

Einfacher und genauso effizient ist aber schlichtes Überstreichen mit Hitzebeständigem Ofenlack. Was evtl. auch bei Kupfer machbar ist. Und wenn man den dann noch etwas isoliert...

Ist der Boiler eigentlich aus Kupferblech oder nur Verkupfert?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## synodontis (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

der boiler ist aus reinem kupfer, müsste recht dickwandig sein da die dinger ja so ca. 10bar aushalten müssen... netter schrottwert!
es gibt die boiler aber auch aus edelstahl, werd mal versuche an so einen rann zu kommen.

...meine shift taste hat heut urlaub...


----------



## synodontis (8. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen verzinken???*

Lang ists her...
aber mittlerweile hab ich einen solchen Boiler aus Edelstahl bekommen!
Etwas modifiziert (Tür rein, Boden raus...) ist das jetzt die Räucherkammer.
Ein alter Waschkessel als Unterteil ist die Feuerstelle.
Mach optisch einen guten Eindruck und liefert gute Ergebnisse... lecker!
Hab mal ein Bild angehängt...

Gruß Syno


----------

